# poison bottle



## coombzy (Jun 25, 2010)

i found this bottle and was just wondering how old it was. It doesnt have anything written on the bottom of it just POISON NOT TO BE TAKEN on the side of it and a diamond pattern.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 26, 2010)

99% of all poison bottles that have Not To Be Taken are English or Canadian.  I leave the 1% open as there is one American poison that says that.
 This one appears to be a KC-3.  I have outdated info but this is what I have.  I only have it listed as 7 1/4" tall and in amber. It's considered Scarce.  Price given is probably way off, but it lists it around the $30 +/- range.  Could be worth more, but I have seen one for sale (that I have noticed)  Usually don't pay much attention to English bottles unless it's one of the rare ones.  None the less, it's a nice looking bottle.

 Differences of this from what I have pictured:  The one in the book is BIM with a tooled lip.  So this may be a late run if this design with the threaded top.

 Some time late run bottles can be harder to find as they were made for a shorter period of time.  Some rare threaded issues of more common tooled lip poisons have appeared lately.  So the switch may have come near the end of the bottle design before the product was retired or the company went entirely paper label.


----------

